# Help ID this 40's/50's flashlight



## angelofwar (Feb 19, 2011)

Did some research on this light, and found a few that were close, but no exact matches. Appears to be a Rayovac maybe?



Grabbed it for $5 at a flea market and have a PR-Flanged LED in it now. Came with glass lens and runs off two C-Cells. Any help would be appreciated!



The chrome body is in excellent condition (even though the pic's may not agree). no rusting/flaking, etc., as well as the reflector.


















A close up of the belt-clip at the rear of the light...


----------



## tomp (Apr 4, 2011)

It appears to be a Rayovac Sportsman with Ring Hanger


----------



## angelofwar (Apr 4, 2011)

tomp said:


> It appears to be a Rayovac Sportsman with Ring Hanger


 
Thanks Tomp! Actually, before the "big crash", it was identified as a Sears Roebuck branded Rayovac. This specific style was only made for Sears.


----------

